# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  planowanie ciąży

## 9876

Witam, mam pytanie. Próbuję od roku zajść w ciążę. Jakie badania powinnam wykonać, żeby sprawdzić czy mogę mieć dzieci❓ Dziękuję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli Ci to pomoże mi ginekolog radziła żeby to właśnie facet zbadał nasienie bo często się zdaza ze to nasienie jest za słabe a przdewszyskim to wszystko leży w psychice trzeba trochę wyluzować stres jest najgorszy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepiej będzie jak udasz się do ginekologa który będzie prowadził Twoją ciążę. On pewnie zleci Ci jakieś badania, może też Twojemu partnerowi. Warto też w trakcie planowania dziecka brać jakieś witaminy bo wtedy organizm ma wszystko co potrzebne. Mnie moja lekarka poleciła mama dha premium plus. Brałam je w trakcie planowania dziecka, a potem przez całą ciążę, mała urodziła się dobrze a ja w ciąży nie miałam żadnych niedoborów.

----------

